# Powerpoint Folienmaster / Erstellungsdatum und Benutzer



## brecht (28. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, wie man in den Folienmaster eine Funktion einfügt, die automatisch das Erstellungsdatum sowie den Angemeldeten Benutzer einfügt? - Ich will im Folienmaster in der Fußzeile ein Feld, in dem Benutzer und Erstelldatum automatisch angezeigt wird. Geht das? und wenn ja... dann wie?


----------

